# Truly a one man gang!



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And we wonder why are unemployment rate keeps going up. Later RJD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7Qq...re=related


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

And another...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite the same. This an example of doing a renewal one machine only and not a total job as the videos depict. Later RJD


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

And just how many individuals would it require to do the same work anyone of those machines is doing, in the time frame it's doing it in??????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For just replacing the tie it took two to dig out the old tie and remove. It took 3 labors, Same two to replace and then a third person to nip the new tie so it could be spiked by the other two and hand tamped.







Now if you got into a bigger tie and surfacing production it could evolve a lot more folks back when. Now days as you have seen more and more machines replacing the manual labor and cutting work forces down. Later RJD


----------

